

4 Things Startups should Learn from Moneyball - skelneko
http://idea-stack.blogspot.com/2012/02/5-things-startups-should-learn-from.html

======
siberianjelly
i watched the firm once and have similar thoughts regarding the context. it's
an excellent movie, and great post in pointing these out!

~~~
skelneko
thanks glad that someone is enjoying it. :)

